# Great Peripheral Vision Goggles w/ Helmet.. help please



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey guys lots of talk about goggles, styles and colors are not really my concern only thing I'm looking at is best peripheral vision, anyone that has tried on or used at least 2 of these and can help me narrow it down to at most 4 would be greatly appreciated if need be I will order all 4 then pick the best one that fits.

Take into consideration that I need these to fit with my Giro 10 helmet. Recently had the I/Ox and they were a no go with the helmet too big.

I got this list together after checking out a bunch of the forum topics, read a good amount of reviews and also looked at the overall frame size. Best peripheral vision main priority here also if anyone had a trouble with anyone of them like fogging up, easily broke, cheap construction, just a rip off price wise please let me know

any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated I need to narrow this damn list down please.


Anon Comrade
Anon M1
Ashbury Bullet
Dragon APX
Electric EG2
Giro Onset
Oakley Canopy
Quiksilver Hubble
Vonzipper El Kabong
Vonzipper Fishbowl


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I get 100% peripheral vision with Oakley Splice..not sure how much more you could ask for :dunno:


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

Well you talking all around vision because I notice that a lot of goggles have good side to side vision and up is ok too obviously limited with the helmet and all but the bottom is my main concern, around the nose I feel like that area is not as open as it can and the extra vents on the Splice might restrict that even more.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Your best bet is to take your helmet to a shop and see what fits best. I bought a pair of Electric EG2 goggles from Amazon and it was not compatible with my old helmet. I ended up picking up a Ride duster helmet for it.


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah the problem is selection over here sucks, the stores don't stock mutliple goggles and if they do its like 2 pairs of the top end 150$+ goggles and then your pressured to buy its just a pain in the ass.

I rather buy 4 or so check them out and make a decision.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I have the Quiksilver Hubble T-Rice edition. They are amazing. Awesome peripheral vision, super comfy, and looks sick as fuck haha. Straps are really adjustable as well I haven't heard of it having issues with helmets, so that might need to be researched to find out a little more. They are more pricey than average, but I also got the '12 edition at the end of the season so I got em for $111


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Helmet fit is hard to gauge because of how many different helmet/goggle combinations there are, not to mention different helmet sizes. As far as peripheral vision goes, obviously you want something with a spherical lens, and bigger the better I suppose. Your list seems good so far, although might want to checkout the Smith I/O too. Not the largest in size, but the design allows for good peripheral since there is no protruding frame.


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> I have the Quiksilver Hubble T-Rice edition. They are amazing. Awesome peripheral vision, super comfy, and looks sick as fuck haha. Straps are really adjustable as well I haven't heard of it having issues with helmets, so that might need to be researched to find out a little more. They are more pricey than average, but I also got the '12 edition at the end of the season so I got em for $111



Thank you definitely putting those in my top 4-5 and ill see how they fit on my face, they aren't interchangeable are they? Just wonder what color to go with


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Lester86 said:


> Thank you definitely putting those in my top 4-5 and ill see how they fit on my face, they aren't interchangeable are they? Just wonder what color to go with


Unfortunately no, they arent interchangable. That is like the one and only negative thing I have heard about them. I went with the amber chrome lens(red). They're polarized so it will work great on blue bird days, and I've worn them in the house where its obviously a lot more dim, and you still get great vision. I tried on the blue lenses, but I don't generally like the blue filter in general. I liked the contrast the amber lens gives


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree, I like the Amber had em on my I/O and the color was sweet, it sucks they aren't interchangeable but if the peripheral vision rocks it's worth it, just like the Giro Onset suppose to have unbelievable peripheral vision and of course not interchangeable :-/


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

I bought the Anon Comrades last season with Red Solex and LOVE them. I wear the RED Hi-Fi helmet and they fit perfect, I don't think I could go any bigger though(not that I need to, the Comrades are huge)

But ya great periphs, cant see the rims of the goggles at all which I like. Have never fogged up on me in any of the crazy conditions I was in and work surprisingly well in darker conditions too. Not sure how they would fit on your helmet though cuz im not familiar with it.

Scope it:


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanx for the info, the goggles look sweet with the helmet no gap I see as for peripheral vision I can see how they are going to be good for side to side view and up how about looking down around the nose area that's wear foam/frame can be see with a lot of goggles that's what I'm trying to minimize any complaints in that area ?


----------



## Naserg (Apr 10, 2014)

2014 in numbers
Giro Onset: 90mm Frame Height, 21cm Frame Width
for me... FOV is awesome


----------



## rbotchan94 (Jan 29, 2014)

*m2*

not sure about the helmet fit, but I just picked up the Anon m2 and they are awesome on peripheral vision. Little pricy, but I recommend them if they fit with the helmet.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Von Zipper el kabong and a Red helmet, peripheral view is outstanding, gape free helmet fit.


----------



## Naserg (Apr 10, 2014)

Skinny Bam said:


> I bought the Anon Comrades last season with Red Solex and LOVE them. I wear the RED Hi-Fi helmet and they fit perfect, I don't think I could go any bigger though(not that I need to, the Comrades are huge)
> 
> But ya great periphs, cant see the rims of the goggles at all which I like. Have never fogged up on me in any of the crazy conditions I was in and work surprisingly well in darker conditions too. Not sure how they would fit on your helmet though cuz im not familiar with it.
> 
> Scope it:


Skinny hi!!
I was wondering about buy Anon Comrades... this one
Anon Comrade Matterhorn/Dark Smoke en la Tienda Online de Blue Tomato

but are u riding just with Red Solex Lens? or which ones are u using for different timings??


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

I started out with Smith I/Os this year and was not a fan. Felt like they let wind in and the peripheral vision wasn't great. Switched to Dragon APXs and love them! They fit great with my K2 Rival Pro helmet. The APX must be comically huge because the APXs are plenty big.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Naserg said:


> Skinny hi!!
> I was wondering about buy Anon Comrades... this one
> Anon Comrade Matterhorn/Dark Smoke en la Tienda Online de Blue Tomato
> 
> but are u riding just with Red Solex Lens? or which ones are u using for different timings??


Ya I only use the red solex, it works surprisingly well in dark conditions but most of the time it is sunny here so if overcast days are very common for you I would grab a back up lens. I hear the yellow is good for low light


----------

